# Introducing myself and my cat, Miuccia!



## SVT_Chia (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey everyone. I knew there had to be a message board for cats. There are message boards for every make/model of cars so there's got to be one for the best pets in the world right?

Here is my cat Miuccia. I'm sure you can tell me for sure, because I'm not; if she's a calico or tortie. My girlfriend says she's a tortie but doesn't look like it from the pictures I've seen on here. Could someone set me straight?


























My girlfriend was out horseback riding with her friend and my best friend's wife. They got done and the cute little cat above came out of a barn and was looking for some attention. The other two ladies desperately wanted to take her home, but knew that their husband's wouldn't allow it. I guess they were bound and determined to give that little cat some help so they called me up and handed my girlfriend the phone as it was ringing. They ordered her to ask me if I could take it home. We didn't have any cats, so I said sure. So my girlfriend comes home with her and sets her down inside. She comes right up to me and responds to me petting her so I know she's a nice cat. We go out and buy everything we need. Dish, litter, litterbox, food, toys. Miuccia devours a whole bowl of food and we wonder where she put it! She was probably 4 pounds when we got her. When she was spayed she was 6 pounds and right before we moved to California a few months ago she was 9 pounds. She's almost grown up but is still very small (and I have a great time playing with her), compared to the other 4 cats in our household (belong to my girlfriend and her mom). I look forward to checking this board often and sharing information.

Cats rule, dogs drool! j/k :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Beautiful cat, whatever you want to call the color!! Love the markings. Leaning toward calico, but I don't know if she's got enough white on her for that. I think white is supposed to be the "base" color to be classified calico, and she's got more like a tuxedo-type white. But the little white paws are SOOO cute, and that stripe down her nose!!


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Its nose stripe is sooo cute.


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, shes GORGEOUS!!! 8O


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

OH she's so PRETTY!!! (and WELCOME to the forum!) I think i'd call your girl a calico...but it really is kinda tricky, because there's not too much white. Is there more on her belly?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

She is very pretty. I *love * her face.

How do you pronounce her name?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Maybe just a tri-color? She looks so cute


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with everyone else she has really neat markings!!

Cute Kitty :catsm


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I think I'd call her beautiful!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Stunning! I agree that she leans toward tuxedo in pattern, but the colors are wrong for that. Not that it really matters...you love her and she's pretty!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Beautiful cat! 
I'd call her a tortie with white on account of how the orange spots blend into the black. Calicos have more distict spots of each color, often with the orange showing some tabby striping.

Here is a website with details on the markings:
http://www.petcaretips.net/cat_colors.html


----------



## SVT_Chia (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words and warm welcoming! Tim, thanks about the paws! They compliment her "tan braclets" quite well I think  The only white on her is her paws, under her nose and completely on her chest/belly/underside. I'll get some more pictures if I can (camera troubles). Her name is pronounced Myew-chia. Think Tony Montana or The Godfather when you say it  The name comes from Miuccia Prada, an italian fashion designer. Yeah, my girlfriend named her :lol: It evolved into Myew-chichi thanks to my mom. Then just ChiChi. After that it grew into just Cheech and then I added the last part to her nickname which is now "Cheechers". 

Actually, her and I are laying down for bed now but as you could probably guess, she sleeps all day. go figure.


----------



## MinskinMan (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi there,
She is a patched tortie and white.
Tortie cats are without white. When they have white markings on them, the tortie markings become 'patched tortie' and white, commonly known as calico. If she had tabby markings too, then she would become 'torbie' and white. Cats with white markings are bi-color.

Hope this helps :wink: 



SVT_Chia said:


> Hey everyone. I knew there had to be a message board for cats. There are message boards for every make/model of cars so there's got to be one for the best pets in the world right?
> 
> Here is my cat Miuccia. I'm sure you can tell me for sure, because I'm not; if she's a calico or tortie. My girlfriend says she's a tortie but doesn't look like it from the pictures I've seen on here. Could someone set me straight?
> 
> ...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is very pretty!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't think "patched" tortie exists, I don't see it listed anywhere in AFCA, TICA, or CFA. Patched tabby or "torbie" is when there are orange color patches on a tabby background, and the stripes/spots/swirls are not compromised. It exists the same in diluted or shaded color patterns. The difference between tortie and calico is simply the white spotting factor. The gene is actually the same if you exclude the white spotting factor. You can have a tortie with white, but the more white you get, the more the spots tend to "chunk" together. I'd call this lovely girl a tortie with white for sure. She's so cute!


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

she very pretty , and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She's beautiful


----------

